# Jays Lump!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Turns out it WAS  an abscess! Yay! I have been doing a hot compress on it for the past week to work it up *thanks for the help Steph* and what do you know! I check it today and it poped on its own! I cleaned it up and im keeping an eye on it to make sure it stays clean and doesnt get infected. He's going to be put on some antibiotics as well.  I'm so happy he's going to be alright! 

Here are some pictures of what it looks like:

When I first noticed it

























4-5 days later after doing a hot compress (starting to raise to the surface of the skin)

















Today April 16, 2007 Completely drained of all puss and infection! (looks worst here than it does in person) 









Hes doing just great! Ill keep updating and posting pictures of the healing process!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to hear it was just an abcess, and that it's responding well to treatment! 

Love his nekkid spot too .


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, yeah we had to shave him down a bit! >.<


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I bet her *loved* that :roll:. Though he's a male, so he wouldn't be as squirmy as any of my girls :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Acually, he was squirmy as ****. Jays not the type to stay still for very long. Hes alwasy wanting to run around. Now if it was Bob who has the abscess, he would practically lay on his back for you! lol Thats how calm HE is.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw, you should have just told him that if he kept squirming he could have a very bad haircut . I've never used an electric razor on the rats, but my boy Tsume used to have a hair follicle that would get plugged so i kept that shaved with a regular razor.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL. I deff. couldnt do this alone. I had my BF and his mom help me hold him and shave him.


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

That's great that it's just a abcess! i just got a new rattie from our local humane society, his name is Roy, and he's 10 weeks old. i have some pix of him already on other posts, but i'm not here to brag about him--i do actually have a point!! LOL 

So when i brought him home, i noticed he had a lump right in about the same area as your rat, but a bit lower and it kinda slid around when you touched it. Now, i'm a new rat owner (he's my second), so i'd never seen a lump before, but i heard rats can get tumors. now this was quite a large lump, but Roy seemed fine about. When i took him to the vet to get it checked out, along with a free health exam, the vet said that that was just one of his testicles that hadn't dropped yet!!!! It was sooooo funny. i got all worked up for nothing


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lmao...free health exam! LUCKY BUM! I had to pay $37 for the vet to walk in the room to tell me to fork over another $50 to have a sample sent to a lab! So I decided to try the hot compress on it and it worked out great!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Your vet wouldn't just try to aspirate it? That's really odd.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah he wanted to figure out if it was a tumor first and that was $50


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Gee . Is he your regular vet? Most of the time they can find out what it is just by feel.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah he's my reg vet, he felt around but he said he couldnt tell and that a smaple would be needed.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Most excellent news! Glad he's going to be ok


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Update: 4/18/2007

Scab is slowely starting to come off now.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Love the yucky stuff!
Glad your little dudes on the mend


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks great! Keep up the daily flushing and he should heal up right away


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Just to update everyone about Jay...Itâ€™s now completely healed!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

yippppeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im so glad hes all ok!! i have been reading all the way thu just not posting but im happy for u x


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

So glad for you! :3 When Klardae had her abcess she went to the vet and had it drained, but apparently that works too x3 And I know this is random, but - Your rats are so darn cute! I've not really known where to say it XD But I'm saying it now. Love 'em x3 And their names are fitting, judging by the pictures in your sig. Love 'em, and congrats on getting Jay healed up <3


----------

